# A little more Rothenberger, a little less Ludwig



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm starting this thread after a discussion in the Opera Forum that got me thinking about it.

I'm looking for recommendations for great contemporary lyric coloratura Lieder singers. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

A lot of views...no response.

So, I went fishing. Renee Fleming seems to be the lyric soprano of our day who has branched out into Lieder the most. Natalie Dessay has done a view things, from what I can see. Barbara Bonney is another.

Here are some other names I found from Amazon.com, but I don't know which kind of soprano voice they have: Christine Schafer, Elly Ameling, Irma Kolassi. Can anyone tell me?


----------

